# Chic i47 on Fiat or i51 on Iveco?? Help Please



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all

Following my last posting, we have decided that we probably can just about justify buying a Cartago but now have a dilemma about which chassis and driving side to go for!!

The available i47 is a left hand drive, manual gearbox on a Fiat chassis - price stretches us a bit but not too uncomfortably. The other option is an i51 left hand drive Auto on an Iveco 50 C15. The latter stretches us a bit further than we wanted but may be worth it if this is a better drive/chassis combination. There is also a RHD Iveco available but this really blows any budget we first started with!!

What do you feel about both the chassis - we have had a Fiat and are aware of the gearbox and front wheel drive limitations - also we felt the should we need to resell (although hopefully this is a long term van) the manual gearbox may put off some people.

Thanks for all help - really excited that we are getting closer to our dream van

Sally


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Bump!!

Has anyone got any views on this one?
Thanks
S


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Views*

Hello,

Yes, I have.

Don't bother with either, Get a Mercedes Chassis with a V6 Engine.

Any Help?

Trev.


----------



## captainwheeltrim (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 2008 LHD i 51, on a Fiat 156hp, its low, its fast, its front wheel drive, its a manual 6 speed, its does 24 mpg at 70 mph, its brilliant. 

The i 51 on the Iveco will be 30cm (12 inchs) higher then the Fiat, so three full size steps to get inside, and it will do around 18 to 20 mpg it being automatic.

I would not part with mine, unless it was for a new 2010 E-line i 51, its the same body as the larger Iveco as but on a lower profile alko wide track chassic. Ok the Iveco can carrie around 400kg more, but as the saying goes you can have everything.

I hope this helps, best of luck

Capt


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you have to decide where you wil be spending most of your driving over here in the UK or over there on the continent, this will decide LHD or not.
manual gearbox or auto, well on a big van give me auto any time, it is also surprising how few auto box vans there are so resale is not always a drawback. as to chassis I believe that a RWD is a much more stable ride and should tow better as well.depending on the overhang.
We had a 28ft motorhome on the iveco chassis 6 speed manual g/box.it was an iveco 50C15 very smooth ride, twin rear wheel on single axle.
it had a high step agreed.
hope this is of use.

cabby


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

We have Chic T47 (low profile) on LHD Fiat with the 3.0litre engine. We have done 10,000+ miles since May 2008, mostly on the continent. The van is usually fully laden (scooter in garage) and has always felt very solid to me, and very pleasant indeed to drive. No problems with the gearbox touch wood.
LHD is no great problem in the UK because the lounge window and door window permit some view to the right at T junctions. We have been very pleased with this van.
All my previous vans have been Fiat, A class and before that a tandam axle. I don't necessarily choose Fiat from preference - it has been a case of price and availability. Hobson's choice.

Graham


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

*Done it!!*

Thanks all for the help and information

We have left a deposit on a Chic i47 on the Fiat 3.0 LHD. Very excited and can't wait to pick it up on 16th Sept. A few extras to be fitted and then hopefully we will be away for our first trip in early October.

Counting the days!!
Sally


----------

